

A Few Android App Developers Rake in Millions - garribas
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/03/android-devs-profits/

======
rudiger
More than a few _lottery winners_ rake in millions of dollars every week.

~~~
schultzi
The fact that you can only browse apps by total popularity or most recently
submitted sure makes the market feel like a lottery.

------
cageface
Are any HN'ers making livable money off Android apps? My experience so far
suggests that even if iOS is a better money maker in general it's also very
competitive at this point and hard to break into, so I'm considering trying
some Android apps too.

~~~
pumpmylemma
Is Android actually less competitive? (That's not a rhetorical question.)

It seems like there are lots of developers who would naturally prefer
developing on Android to developing on iOS. Additionally, the recent stream of
developers getting more and more pissed off at Apple probably has been
resulting in at least some switching, albeit not the exodus that some of those
pissed off people predicted. (The allure of big money trumps the fear of
frustration -- and Apples store certainly has the allure of money.)

~~~
cageface
My impression is that iOS still has more developers, many of whom are
producing work of much higher quality and polish than the average Android dev.
That's just my subjective judgement though.

The Android audio APIs are still too primitive for a bunch of apps I want to
write but there are others that should be ok. Maybe I'll test the waters.

